# Couple more Seaview pics



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

So many requests, and I have been behind on getting this done. It's in the tooling stage, so I may not have much more to update until it is done and we get a test shot.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Frank - Thank-you for the update. I don't think you've been behind - Looks more like you've been busy. Thanks for all you and Scott at Monarch are doing.

Gerry-Lynn

PS glad I decided to order one of these - I wasn't going too.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Looks great! I, too, pre-ordered and am looking forward to it. Be nice to see a hand in the shot just to get a sense of size. Sure, I KNOW it's 39" long, but......


Wayne


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Well, I'm drooling so much now that by the time Seaview gets here, I'll certainly have something to float it in!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Looks great.

Much obliged for keeping us posted.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

So far so good.It looks like a real beauty.Still on schedule for early 2008?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Frank, that looks AWESOMEFANTASTICSUPERGREAT-IGOLUS!!!Thanks for taking the time to post the pics!!!

High Regards,
BEATLEPAUL


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

WOW!! Thanks Frank! Is that design model in the states or in China? There needs to be a soda can by the nose.

Can't wait!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

OH, I forgot to say that the profile is bang on!!Man, what I have planned for this baby!!!!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

SWEET! Can't wait to see the whole thing!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Frank, I can't tell, are the limber/drainage holes along the hull open? If not I am a opening them anyway!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Fantastic! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I can't wait....







!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the pics! This looks to be an awsome model kit, It really looks cool.I can't wait for this to be released :thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I'm impressed.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the update Frank...my work bench is waiting!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

OMG!!! I've Got wood!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Gerry-Lynn said:


> Frank - Thank-you for the update. I don't think you've been behind - Looks more like you've been busy. Thanks for all you and Scott at Monarch are doing.
> 
> Gerry-Lynn
> 
> PS glad I decided to order one of these - I wasn't going too.


You're welcome! I know we're both trying to get some fun stuff out there, but there's so many others to thank on the Seaview. If I could remember everyone that has helped, I'd post a big thanks, but you all know who you are!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Rebel Rocker said:


> Looks great! I, too, pre-ordered and am looking forward to it. Be nice to see a hand in the shot just to get a sense of size. Sure, I KNOW it's 39" long, but......
> 
> 
> Wayne


I wish there was something in the shot, but these were taken overseas and not really intended for this. Next time we get something, I'll make sure there is a size comparison with something. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> So far so good.It looks like a real beauty.Still on schedule for early 2008?


Jan/Feb is still looking good. We'll know more as time goes on over the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

fluke said:


> WOW!! Thanks Frank! Is that design model in the states or in China? There needs to be a soda can by the nose.
> 
> Can't wait!


It's in China. Wish I had a copy here though!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

beatlepaul said:


> Frank, I can't tell, are the limber/drainage holes along the hull open? If not I am a opening them anyway!!!!


They are closed. Shouldn't be too bad to open them though!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Again I need to change my Firefly underroos....please excuse me


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The top and bottom photos looked unnerving because the Seaview has the shape of a cobra. That might make an interesting paint scheme.

What a great kit! A good builder can make this look like a movie prop.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

She looks PERfect!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I don't think the tape is screen-accurate.  

Huzz


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> I don't think the tape is screen-accurate.
> 
> Huzz


Wrong. That's from the third season when the Seaview entered Loch Ness and a giant underwater Scotsman in a kilt went crazy with his giant role of waterproof Scotch Tape.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

I can't wait to see this one live, I hope this bodes great things coming in the future!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Now, _that's_ the _Seaview_!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm gonna build a nice stand-alone wall shelf exclusively for that beauty!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

It justs keeps getting better by the photo! Frank has there been any thought of a photo-etch fret of details either in the kit or offered as an accessory kit?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

irocer said:


> It justs keeps getting better by the photo! Frank has there been any thought of a photo-etch fret of details either in the kit or offered as an accessory kit?


We kicked it around, but haven't done anything with it. I'm sure someone will do it, but we've been so busy with everything else we just don't have the time to develop it.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

WOW Frank, thanks for the picture update. Nice detail !!!


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

*Dimensions*

Hello Frank

Did you have the time to measure the Chariot and the Pod ? It was also reported from the people who saw the Chariot at the convention that the treads are in rubber . Is it only for the prototype of the kit will be likewise....

I know that we are questioning a lot, but see it as our great interest in your products  

Read you later,

Gaétan


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

gaetan said:


> Hello Frank
> 
> Did you have the time to measure the Chariot and the Pod ? It was also reported from the people who saw the Chariot at the convention that the treads are in rubber . Is it only for the prototype of the kit will be likewise....
> 
> ...


I have Pod measurements in the office, but the Chariot size is going to change slightly. The proportions were slightly off, so they are being corrected. For the treads, I'm not sure what material they will be yet. It was of course just a prototype at the show. There are quite a few changes in the process to the Chariot from what was shown. Thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Rubber treads are fine with me. This isn't a hi-end military tank model - those guys love their individual track links, but that's too much work fot me.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Guys

The only question I have about employing rubber for the treads is the painting factor..... Will it accept paint ? (For weathering purpose) Or if we want to add or change some details; will it accept glue ?

And John, there is a mighty lot of details on these treads , probably as much as on the high end military tank . Believe me I saw all of it when I had to consider redoing completely the crapy resin molded LM Chariot's treads

Read you later, 

Gaétan


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Normally vinyl seems to be the ideal plastic used for tracks.I do believe this is what Tamiya is using on their tanks,but please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.It's flexible enough and can be painted over with arylic paint.


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

God I hate to be the voice of dissent (typo?)Please don't all shoot at once.

But aren't the Sonar Domes just a tad too long? Is it too late in the process to change this Frank?

Otherwise fanbloodytastic!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Will the pod include Figures? Does the Chariot include a base?


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> Normally vinyl seems to be the ideal plastic used for tracks.I do believe this is what Tamiya is using on their tanks,but please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.It's flexible enough and can be painted over with arylic paint.


Tamiya has switched over to individual plastic track links on *some* of their model tanks that are glued together. This allows for a little more flexibility in working with tracks. I personally wish they would design links that snap together instead of having to be glued so the proper slack and droop on top the wheels could be achieved.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Captain_April said:


> Will the pod include Figures? Does the Chariot include a base?


Not sure about the Space Pod, but the Chariot will only have a Robot figure. Dave Metzner figures the GK folks will make some figs.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Track links would be sooo cool! Vinyl tracks look so toy like.....but at 1/24 I believe that there are plenty of aftermarket track kits for 1/24 scale tanks....I think?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Knight1966 said:


> God I hate to be the voice of dissent (typo?)Please don't all shoot at once.
> 
> But aren't the Sonar Domes just a tad too long? Is it too late in the process to change this Frank?
> 
> Otherwise fanbloodytastic!!!!!!!


Too late for any changes at this point. No one had brought that up from our team of "experts", so I didn't look any further. If they are long, everyone missed it completely. Thanks!


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Too late for any changes at this point. No one had brought that up from our team of "experts", so I didn't look any further. If they are long, everyone missed it completely. Thanks!


Hi Frank, :wave: 

yeah it's been brought up over on SM too, and if your looking for 'experts' we're all here and only too pleased to offer constructive comments, you have but to ask.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fluke said:


> Track links would be sooo cool! Vinyl tracks look so toy like.....but at 1/24 I believe that there are plenty of aftermarket track kits for 1/24 scale tanks....I think?


 Ah, but those snow-cat tracks are completely different than tank tracks!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Knight1966 said:


> Hi Frank, :wave:
> 
> yeah it's been brought up over on SM too, and if your looking for 'experts' we're all here and only too pleased to offer constructive comments, you have but to ask.


Hadn't been over there in a while, so busy with so many things. The experts we used were actually guys who worked on the originals, so everything was based on tracings from original pieces. Hopefully it's close enough for most guys to be happy with. Thanks again, Frank.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Somehow methinks that I'm not going to have any problems with this new Seaview.

Huzz


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

If you go to the modeling Seaview website and check out the actual
nose of the 17.5 foot miniature you will see that Moebius got the sonar domes
spot on. They look different on the 8 foot model which is a tad more "stubby"
Remember folks...this is an Irwin Allen craft! The dimensions vary from model to model :wave:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And as Irwin Allen craft, they tend to be larger on the inside than the hull allows!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If the model is a little off here or there, big deal, we are modelers, we can fix it! Or as I will do, build it out of the BIG box.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I think the model should have a switch where you can change it from four window to eight window because I've seen the Seaview do that in a couple of Season Two episodes. :tongue: 

Huzz


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Boy we do like to Bash Irwin Allen around here don't we??? As to the Moebius Seaview, To me it appears dead on to the 17'3" Miniature, I saw in person. The sonar domes on the side of the hull are different than the 8' Seaview used for all the underwater footage .Just like Star Trek, Star Wars and about every other Sci-Fi vehicle, there were several versions of the "hero". Again, we tend to forget that Allen had *FOUR HIT SHOWS ON PRIME TIME TV!!!* Not syndication but on the three Big networks at the time. I don't think anyone has ever repeated that. Ever.


High Regards,
BEATLEPAUL


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Quinn Martin
Stephen J. Cannal
Norman Lear
Aaron Spelling
Garry Marshal
Mary Tyler Moore

Just a few producers who had multiples of hit television shows on the major networks at any one given time.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Quinn Martin
> Stephen J. Cannal
> Norman Lear
> Aaron Spelling
> ...


*SCIENCE FICTION SHOWS. *Sci -Fi shows. Sorry I thought everyone understood what I meant.But thanks for your input Sir!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Let's not be too fussy on the minute details.It seems that MOEBIUS has done a masterpiece with the SEAVIEW so far,judging by the pictures they have shown us.They have nothing to feel guilty about,quite on the contrary.With the interior details,it's more than we could ever have hoped for,by far.The 4 windows version is the most popular,so it was the right decision to make.Could an 8 windows optional piece have been included as well.Perhaps,but that might involve other small modifications in details as well,plus refitting a different piece could mean expecting too much in the skills department for the average modeler.Therefore,in my opinion,those who want the 8 windows version will just have to look for aftermaket parts.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Despite my practice of making silly remarks, which I hope by now are recognized as just an attempt to get a smile, I have no doubt that the Moebius Seaview will be a beautiful model. If there are inaccuracies in it, I'm sure they will be quite insignificant.

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, I loved Irwin's vehicles as much as any of us, and it doesn't matter how many shows he had on at once, the fact remains that he clearly wasn't a stickler about continuity in what his vehicles looked like, inside and out (especially the Jupiter II!)!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Or the passenger cabin of the Spindrift, which became an auxillery "control room" in season 2 of Land Of The Giants.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Hey, I loved Irwin's vehicles as much as any of us, and it doesn't matter how many shows he had on at once, the fact remains that he clearly wasn't a stickler about continuity in what his vehicles looked like, inside and out (especially the Jupiter II!)!


Don't want to cause a silly problem here gentlemen, just pointing out a fact that we as a community(modelers, sci-fi geeks) tend to jump on a BASH "bandwagon" without first reviewing the subject matter. Yeah, Allen had a problem about continuity, but so did every other sci-fi show of the 60's. Star Trek had it's share of continuity problems as well(I am a Classic Star Trek man to the core), Look at the Shuttlecraft, Or in Star Wars how about my favorite ship, the Millennium Falcon,No freakin way could you put the filmed interior inside the ship!! what has happened over the years is sour grapes on behalf of Allen's former Employees...... Which the fan base just repeats...The only reason I brought up the fact that he had four* SCI-FI* Shows in the top ten, was to point out he must have been doing something right.

High Regards,
Beatlepaul


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And the fact that I still love all 4 shows deeply 40 years later says volumes as well!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> And the fact that I still love all 4 shows deeply 40 years later says volumes as well!


*YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

When it comes to the 8 window version, I have the PL one, and the 32 inch Lunar Models. So all I need is the Moebius 4 window Seaview, and I don't need no more.

As I have been enjoying the DVDs, I am grabbing as much research material as I can, while waiting for the release. I will be ready!


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't forget the Monsters In Motion 24 inch Seaview which is a fine version
of the 8 foot miniature...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a MIM Seaview kit for sale in the swap and sell.alexander


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I don't think anyone here is bashing the Moebius Seaview. It seems to me that any comments on its supposed inaccuracy either say that they are minor/insignificant/nonexistent; or are tongue-in-cheek comments for fun.

Cheers
Huzz


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Well,I think the model should have bigger! If it was 8 feet long, then the sea weed monster outfit I have, would of gone better with it.LOL


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

But now you can be a bigger seaweed monster! The Daddy! I heard they could only afford his little seaweed kid to do the show. Back then a little weed made everything look bigger.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

ShadOAB said:


> Back then a little weed made everything look bigger.


Still does, man! :freak:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I never noticed any difference in apparent size, but the *COLORS*! Oh...wait...that wasn't the weed. That was aci...oh...uh...er...never mind. :drunk:


----------



## Rick Teskey (Apr 17, 2003)

*Moebuis Seaview*

:thumbsup: Looks good too me from the shots I have seen and I have scratched a few different sizes over the years.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Color me happy!


----------

